# Pesky bugs invading Lake Erie shore



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

img src="http://www.wkyc.com/genthumb/genthumb.ashx?e=5h=80w=110i=/assetpool/images/0842233114_07827181418_lake erie.jpg" border="0" /SANDSUKY -- Lake Erie's summer invasion is under way again.img src="http://feeds2.feedburner.com/~r/WkycOutdoors/~4/kWRNUOJBUX0" height="1" width="1"/

More...


----------

